# New site, new logo -- provide us with *your* feedback!



## QuadraNet_Adam (May 5, 2017)

Glad to see vpsBoard back!

A lot of exciting things have happened here at QuadraNet since then, including the opening of our new Los Angeles Datacenter, and our new website and logo!

I couldn't find a website reviews section on vpsBoard, apologies if this is in the wrong section.

*>>* https://www.quadranet.com/ *<<*

What do you guys think about our new website design?


----------



## Jonathan (May 5, 2017)

I like the site. Lots of purple, but it works. It's hard to do a dark site well, and this one is done well.

I'm not feeling the "E" in "NET" in the logo. I'm not sure why, I just don't like the way it looks....but I'm not a designer.


----------



## WSWD (May 5, 2017)

I'll second that. I don't like the E and I dont like the second A, overlapping with the R. Makes it stand out and look weird.

Love the new logo and website other than that!!


----------



## ChuckC (May 5, 2017)

I like it, well done. Only thing I don't like is same as WSWD mentioned with the A overlapping the R, it looks a bit squished and awkward.


----------



## ExonHost (May 6, 2017)

The design looks good. As Jonathan mentioned about logo, I feel same as Jonathan.


----------



## Jonathan (May 6, 2017)

Better fix that "E"


----------



## k0nsl (May 6, 2017)

Quite tasking on the system resources for what it is, but it does look nice. It certainly doesn't look bad.

Best wishes,
-k0nsl


----------



## eva2000 (May 6, 2017)

QuadraNet_Adam said:


> Glad to see vpsBoard back!
> 
> A lot of exciting things have happened here at QuadraNet since then, including the opening of our new Los Angeles Datacenter, and our new website and logo!
> 
> ...


not a fan of wasted above the fold screen real estate myself

but glad to see more US West coast options as that is my preferred region for hosting


----------



## raindog308 (May 7, 2017)

"Ms. Gerry is one of the few people who can claim that she has actually configured a Cisco router while on horseback."

That sounds badass.


----------



## Jinx (May 7, 2017)

Both the website and the logo look really nice.


----------



## QuadraNet_Adam (May 9, 2017)

Sincerely appreciate the feedback guys!


----------



## Rocketrix (May 9, 2017)

Looks perfect, design is well made


----------



## Localnode (May 10, 2017)

I certainly like it. The globe thing is a bit distracting, but fun to play with.
Colouring isn't loud, and there's more than just purple. 
However, there lacks any shopping cart for dedicated servers (from what I looked at). Really annoying, and similar to "call for prices".


----------



## CenTex Hosting (May 10, 2017)

Looks Great Nice and clean.


----------



## QuadraNet_Adam (May 11, 2017)

Localnode said:


> I certainly like it. The globe thing is a bit distracting, but fun to play with.
> Colouring isn't loud, and there's more than just purple.
> However, there lacks any shopping cart for dedicated servers (from what I looked at). Really annoying, and similar to "call for prices".



Thanks for the feedback. A fun fact about the homepage animation, if you stay there long enough (_for about a minute_), a supernova explosion occurs 

I agree with you there, and we are certainly working on implementing order forms within our proprietary NEO portal.


----------



## Eric (Sep 19, 2017)

I like the purple, but I would advise you to make a logo like this https://www.logaster.ru/gallery/startup-logo/


----------



## Lampard (Oct 4, 2017)

Website looks good, but i guess adding some animations make the site lower. So i wouldn't recommend you about that. Otherwise it is good overall.


----------



## Anniego Server (Nov 16, 2017)

*QuadraNet_Adam *posted this on Jul 18, 2014. Their site is amazing, specially the animation. The logo is quite nice, the E design is like an art, and I guess that makes their logo unique. I like the color purple. Great website.


----------

